# Qs to the Unfaithful Husband who has chosen to stay with his wife



## InRecoveryInNC (Oct 22, 2010)

BE AS HONEST AS POSSIBLE-
So I have two very important questions that I hope to have honest answers returned:

*Scenario: *Your wife discovered you had an affair, and you admitted to it, but it was over before she found out, however, part of the reason you went outside of the marriage to begin with was due to a virtually sexless marriage and that your wife emotionally abandoned you. You are still emotionally void regarding knowing what you truly feel right now but: 

1.) If your wife decided she was willing to change in both areas but more specifically sexually, would you sleep with her without having changed your view of her?

2.) Would you get an erection while lying in bed with your wife, after years of not getting one if you still had not changed your feelings toward her?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Isn't that the only way you will really know how you feel about her.....
When things aren't going the way we want we make up all kinds of truths about our spouses to suit our purpose.....
Maybe it's a little about comparison now with the OW?
I would say if you are serious about trying to give it a chance then physical closeness is one great place to start.......
Just be gentle and thoughtful, treat her with respect...........


----------

